# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مختصر الحروف العربية

## عصام عبدالله

مختصر في الحروف العربية 

حرف الشيء: طرفه وشفيره وحده قال تعالى: ) ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف(الحج. 
وهو خط مرسوم رمزاً لصوت منطوق.
والحرف أصغر وحدة لغوية. والحروف هي عناصر بنية الكلام، كما أن الخلايا عناصر بنية الحيوان، كما أن الذرات عناصر بنية المادة.
والحروف الهجائية أو الألفْبائية عدّتُها ثمانية وعشرون حرفاً ، وهي: الهمزة ، والباء، والتاء ، والثاء ، والجيم ، والحاء ، والخاء ، والدال ، والذال ، والراء ، والزاي ، والسين، والشين ، والصاد، والضاد، والطاء ، والظاء ، والعين ، والغين ، والفاء، والقاف ، والكاف ، واللام ، والميم، والنون ، الهاء ، والواو ، والياء .
ولم تكن الحروف مرتّبة على هذا الترتيب من قبل، وإنما رتّبها تلميذا أبي الأسود الدؤلي (ت69هـ): نصر بن عاصم الليثي (ت89هـ) [ويُسمّى: نصر الحروف] ويحيى بن يَعْمر العدواني (ت129هـ) زمن الحجاج بن يوسف عامل عبد الملك بن مروان (ت75هـ) على العراق، حين بُدئ في إصلاح الخط ، وتمييز الحروف بنقط الإعجام، ووضع الحركات.
وكانت قبلُ مجموعة في ستّ كلمات: ( أبجد هوز حُطي كلمن سفعص قرشت ).
وهو ترتيب مأخوذ من أصل نبطي، أو سُرْيانيّ، أو فينيقيّ قديم. 
وأضيف إليها ستة أحرف عربية، مجموعة في كلمتين: (ثخذ ضظغ)، وسُمّيت: "الروادِف"؛ لأنهم أردفوا بها حروف الكلمات الست الأولى ، ولم تكن في تلك الألسنة. وهي الحروف تسمّى الحروف الأبجدية أو حروف أبا جاد. 
وكان عمل نصر بن عاصم في ترتيب حروف (أبجد هوز...) حكيماً نظيماً.. فقد أبقى أصول ذلك الترتيب القديم، بانياً عليه ترتيبه الجديد. 
وكان الذي دعاه إلى هذا الترتيب هو (نقط إعجام الحروف) المتحدة الصور.
وكان لون مداده هو لون مداد حروف المصحف؛ ليتميز على نقط أبي الأسود (نقط الإعراب). 
وكان ذلك النسْق على هذا الوجه (انظر أصل هذا النسق في مفتاح السعادة، لطاشكبري زاده): 
ترك الألف المهموزة من كلمة (أبجد)؛ لتفردها؛ قال مكيّ بن أبي طالب في الرعاية [ص160]: إنها "حرف اتسع مخرجه في هواء الفم، ولذلك قيل له "هوائي" و"هاو" ..ولا تقع الألف إلا ساكنة أبدا، ومفتوحاً ما قبلها أبداً، ولا يبتدأ بها أبداً، ولا تكون إلا بعد حرف متحرك أبداً، فهي متفردة بأحوال ليست لغيرها..".
أو أنّ الألف أول حرف في القرآن: )الحمد (، أو من أول سورة بعد الفاتحة ) ألَــمِّ ( أو من الاسم الأعظم: "الله"، أو من الشهادة: "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله"، أو من اسم الرسول: "أحمد" r، ونحوه. 
ثم إن الألف أبسط الحروف شكلاً؛ إذ هي خطّ مستقيم، والبسيط مقدم على المركّب.
وجعل رأس عين (قطع): ( ء )، على الألف.
وانتقل إلى الباء من (أبجد)، فأبقاها، وأعجمها: وضع لها نقطة من تحت (موحّدة تحتية)، ثم ألحق بها شبيهتيها: التاء، فأعجمها: وضع لها نقطتين (مثناة من فوق)، ثم قرَن إليهما شبيهتهما: الثاء وأعجمها بثلاث نقاط (مثلّثة).
ثم انتقل إلى الجيم من (أبجد)، ففعل بها نحو ذلك من إعجامها من تحت، وضم الحاء مهملةً على أصلها، ثم الخاء موحدة من فوق.
ثم انتقل إلى الدال من (أبجد) فأهملها، وضم إليها شبيهتها الذال، فأعجمها.
ثم أردفها بالحروف الأزواج أو المثاني، التي تشابه حرفان منها وفرق بينهما بالنقط: الراء والزاي، والسين والشين، والصاد والضاد، والطاء والظاء، والعين والغين، والفاء والقاف، مراعياً مواقعَها في المُخْرَج وتناظرَها في الشكل، وجعل أولاها مهملة وأخراها معجمة؛ حتى انتهى منها إلى سبعة أزواج.
ثم أبقى على أحرف (كلمن): الكاف، اللام، الميم، النون، ثم الهاء والواو من (هَوّز)، وما بقي إلا الياء.
وإذا قلتَ: إن هذا الترتيب تأتّى له بعد إعجامه للحروف على ذلك النهج فليس ببعيد. 
وتفصيل هذا الترتيب كالآتي:
*أ [فرد]*
ب ت ث [مؤتلف]
ج ح خ [مؤتلف]
د ذ / ر ز / س ش / ص ض / ط ظ / ع غ / ف ق [مزدوج]
ك ل م ن هـ و ي [مختلف]
أما المغاربة فهي عندهم بترتيب مفارق شيئاً لترتيب المشارقة: الهمزة ، والباء ، والتاء ، والثاء، والجيم ، والحاء ، والخاء ، والدال ، والذال،والراء ، والزاي ، والطاء ، والظاء ، والكاف، واللام ، والميم ، والنون ، والصاد ، والضاد ، والعين ، والغين ، والفاء ، والقاف ، والسين ، والشين ، الهاء، والواو ، لا ، والياء .
وعددها عندهم تسعة وعشرون، بزيادة ( لا )، التي هي الألف ذات المدّ معتمدة على اللام، وتسمى: (لام الألف) أو (اللام ألف).
ومن علماء العربية من ينسقها على وجه آخر، وهو الترتيب الصوتي، واشتهر هذا منذ الخليل بن أحمـد، فى كتابه العين، الذي ابتدأه بحرف العين، ورتبها على مخارجها الصوتية، مبتدئاً من الصدر إلى الشفتين: العين، الحاء، الهاء، الخاء، الغين، القاف، الكاف، الجيم، الشين، الضاد، الصاد، السين، الزاي، الطاء، الدال، التاء، الظاء، الذال، الثاء، الراء، اللام، النون، الفاء، الباء، الميم، الواو، الألف، الياء.
وأما سيبويه في الكتاب (4/431) فقال: "فأصل حروف العربية تسعة وعشرون حرفاً: الهمزة والألف والهاء والعين والحاء والغين والخاء والكاف والقاف والضاد والجيم والشين والياء واللام والراء والنون والطاء والدال والتاء والصاد والزاي والسين والظاء والذال والثاء والفاء والباء والميم والواو.
أضاف إلى حروف الهجاء الألفَ ذات المدّ، فصارت بها تسعة وعشرين. 
وتفصيل هذا النسق كالآتي:
*و ا ي (المدود) [الجوف]*
*الهمز هـ / ع ح / غ خ [الحلق]*
ق ك / ج ش ي / ض / ل ن ر / ط د ت / ص ز س / ظ ذ ث [اللسان]
ف / ب م و [الشفتان]
م ن (الغنة) [الخيشوم]
وكان الخليل بن أحمد أول من جمع حروف المعجم في بيت واحد، هو (بغية الوعاة 2/559): 
صِفْ خَلْقَ خَوْذٍ كَمِثْلِ الشَّمْسِ إِذْ بَزَغَتْ، يَحْظَى الضَّجِيعُ بِهَا، نَجْلَاءُ مِعْطَارُ*.* 
واجتمعت في آية واحدة، من كتاب الله، في موضعين، أولهما قوله Y: ) ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا يَغْشَى طَائِفَةً مِنْكُمْ وَطَائِفَةٌ قَدْ أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَمْرِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ إِنَّ الْأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ يُخْفُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا لَا يُبْدُونَ لَكَ يَقُولُونَ لَوْ كَانَ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ مَا قُتِلْنَا هَاهُنَا قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ ((آل عمران154). 
وثانيهما قوله Y: ) مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآَزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ( (الفتح 29).
ويُعين حفظ الترتيب الهجائي على الكشف فى المعجمات اللغوية، والتاريخية، والفهارس، وعلى تنظيم الأسماء، وغير ذلك ممّا يقتضي الترتيب والنظام.
وهذه الصور المرسومة هي أسماءُ رموز الحروف ، التي يُرمز لها بها في الكتابة بـ (ب -ت - ر). 
ونطقها يؤخذ مشافهة عن العرب الفصحاء وعمّن أخذ عنهم، ولذا ينبغي أن يراعى فى نطقها محاكاة العرب، كيف نطقوها في السكون والحركة ، وفي الترقيق والتفخيم، وفي الإدغام والإخفاء ، وغيرها (ومحل ذلك التجويد).
وعليه فلكل حرف اسم يعرف به، مثل: الباء، ومُسمّىً منطوق يسمع له في صدر كلمة (باسط)، ومسمّىً مكتوب يرمز به إليه (ب). 
من خصائص الحروف العربية 
· التكرار والنقط، ومن ذلك أن الباء والثاء والثاء، لها شكل واحد، ويفرق بين أشكالها بنقط الإعجام أو الإهمال.
· تنوّع نطق الحرف الواحد، وذلك بتنوع أحواله في الحركة والسكون والمدّ والشدّ، وهو ما يسمّى ضبط الحرف.
· الكتابة من اليمين إلى اليسار، الكتابة العربية تبدأ من اليمين إلى اليسار، وهي بذلك تخالف الحرف اللاتيني الذي يكتب من اليسار إلى اليمين، والصيني الذي يكتب من أعلى إلى أسفل. 
ومن ذلك أنهم يكتبون الأرقام كذلك، بدءاً بالآحاد فالعشرات فالمئات...، وهم يقرؤونها كذلك من اليمين إلى اليسار، لأنهم يقرؤون كما يكتبون، فإذا كان الرقم (139) رجلاً قرأته: تسعة وثلاثون رجلاً ومائة، أو تسعة وثلاثون ومائة رجل.
· بساطة الشكل وشموله للأصوات اللغوية؛ فالعربية لا تخترع حرفين لنطق صوت واحد، كما هو في اللاتينية:(TH): لنطق حرف الثاء أو الذال، و (PH): لنطق حرف الفاء، ولا تجعل حرفين لنطق صوت واحد، مثل: (S) و(C): لنطق حرف السين، أحدهما ساكن والثاني متحرك.
ومن الناس من ذهب إلى حكاية أصوات العجم والروم، (V)، وهي الفاء المجهورة، فجعلها (ڤ)، و(P)، وهي الباء المهموسة فجعلها (پ). 
ومنهم من حكى بعض لهجات العرب فرمز للقاف اليمنية بـ(گ)، وللجيم القاهرية بـ(ݘ)،وقد ألمع ابن خلدون إلى هذا الاتجاه.
والصحيح أن تعرّب: أيْ تنقل إلى ما يوافقها من أحرف العربية؛ فما نقل إلى لسان العرب فهو عربيّ، كما عربوا: (أصپهان): مدينة بفارس؛ إلى (أصفهان) أو (أصبهان)، ونسبوا إليها، فقالوا: أصفهاني وأصبهاني.

أربعة عشر :
هذا العدد هو نصف هذه الحروف الثمانية والعشرين.
وهو عدد الحروف المقطعة الواقعة في فواتح السور المجموعة في قولك: ( صله سحيراً من قطعك ) .
وهو عدد الحروف المهملة: ( أ ح د ر س ص ط ع ك ل م ه و ى )، وعدد المعجمة: ( ب ت ث ج خ ذ ز ش ض ظ غ ف ق ن ).
وهو عدد الحروف الوترية الشكل : وهو ( الألف ).. والمؤتلف: ( ب ت ث ج ح خ ).. والمختلف: ( ك ل م ن ه و ي ).. 
وعدد الحروف الزوجية الشكل المؤتلف: ( د ذ ر ز س ش ص ض ط ظ ع غ ف ق ). 
والله تعالى أعلم وأكرم.. وصلى الله وسلم على نبيه الأعظم. 
***

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

جزاك الله خيرا 
وحبذا لم تكرمتم فذكرتم مراجعكم في هذا المختصر المفيد

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> وحبذا لم تكرمتم فذكرتم مراجعكم في هذا المختصر المفيد


وجزاك ألف خير أخ محمد..
اعذرني فقد ذكرت بعض المراجع.. ولم أذكر بعضها اختصاراً ومنها الكتاب لسيبويه والمقنع للداني والبرهان للزكشي واللسان لابن منظور والنشر لابن الجزري والإتقان للسيوطي وعبدالسلام هارون (تحقيق التراث).. وغيرها..
ومنها أمور من جهد المقل.. غفر الله لنا ولكم بها..
ولو ذكرت مسألة معينة من مسائل المختصر لكان أولى وأنشط للنقاش..
ولك الشكر..

----------


## الأعرابي

أحسن الله إليك و بارك فيك

كفيت و أبدعت فرزقك الله الحسنى في الدنيا و الآخرة

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

شكرا لكم على سرعة تجاوبكم
ذكرتم من خصائص الحروف العربية
· تنوّع نطق الحرف الواحد، وذلك بتنوع أحواله في الحركة والسكون والمدّ والشدّ، وهو ما يسمّى ضبط الحرف.
والذي أعرفه أن تنوع نطق الحرف يخضع للسياق التأيفي، أي إلى خصائص ما يجاوره من الحروف كالإطباق والجهر والهمس...
فأرجو توضيح قصدكم بالمثال والشاهد

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> تنوّع نطق الحرف الواحد، وذلك بتنوع أحواله في الحركة والسكون والمدّ والشدّ، وهو ما يسمّى ضبط الحرف.
> والذي أعرفه أن تنوع نطق الحرف يخضع للسياق التأيفي، أي إلى خصائص ما يجاوره من الحروف كالإطباق والجهر والهمس...
> فأرجو توضيح قصدكم بالمثال والشاهد


ولك الشكر أخي محمد على تجاوبك ونقاشك وأدبك..
وقد قصدت بـ قولي: " تنوّع نطق الحرف الواحد، وذلك بتنوع أحواله .. " أن الحرف في الرسم العربيّ ليس كالحرف في الرسم الأعجميّ مثلاً..
فالحرف في الرسم العربي يكتب على نية التجريد من هيأة نطقه.. فلو كتبت كلمة: رَسَمَ كتبتها بثلاثة أحرف مجردة من الضبط.. ولو كتبتها بالأعجمي لكتبتها (rasama)؛ بستة أحرف، لا يحذفون من نطقها شيئاً.. والحرف العربي المجرّد ثابت من جهة أصل الصوت المرموز له بحرف مرسوم.. ومتغير من جهة أخرى، وهي أنه تعتوره الحركات والسكنات.. 
والقارئ يقرأ لفظ: (كتب) على أوجه في الاسمية والفعلية؛ تقول (ضابطاً) الأفعال: كَتَبَ وكُتِبَ وكَتَّبَ.. والأسماء: كُتُبٌ وكُتْبٌ وكَتْبٌ ..
وقولك : "والذي أعرفه أن تنوع نطق الحرف يخضع للسياق التأليفي، أي إلى خصائص ما يجاوره من الحروف كالإطباق والجهر والهمس" ليس مطرداً.. بل ليس الأصل، الذي هو أن كل حرف ينطق محققاً من مُخْرجه متصفاً بصفاته الذاتية والعرضية.. ويستثنى من ذلك أحرف الإدغام والقلب والإخفاء، وذلك في اللام والميم والنون ونحو ذلك على تفصيل، كما معلوم من كتب فن التجويد.
وهذه الخاصة في الحرف العربي تظهر جلية إذا استعرضت حروف العجم: (a b c d e ....)، وهي ستة وعشرون حرفاً- رأيت (بعين عربية!) أن لديهم أحرفاً تتكرر لأداء صوت واحد مع اختلاف الضبط، وذلك نحو:
(1) a و e و o = بفتح الأول وكسر الثاني وضم الثالث.
(2) b و p = الباء (باختلاف صفة الجهر في الأول وصفة الهمس في الثاني).
(3) c و s = السين (بكسر الأول وسكون الثاني).
(4) f و v = بسكون الأول مهموساً وكسر الثاني مجهوراً).
وتأمل ذلك في (j و g) و(u و y و i) و(o و w) و(k و q).
فحروف العجم تقابل ستة عشر حرفاً عربياً خالصاً..
دعك من حرف ينطق بصوتين مثل: (w و x) ومن حرفين لصوت واحد مثل: (th و sh و ph)، وهي الثاء والذال، والشين والفاء المكسورة.
وهذه الخاصة في العربية، وهي قابلية الحرف العربي لتغيرات شكله، مريحة للكاتب أيّ راحة.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

شكرا أخي عصام على تجاوبك
ولي ملاحظة تخص استعمال المصلح العلمي، فلو حرصنا على توحيد استعمال المصطلحات كما يفعل الغربيون لجنبنا أنفسنا الكثير من التطويل والاستطراد وطبقنا مضمون العبارة التي نرددها كثيرا (خير الكلام ما قل ودل)
وعلى سبيل المثال: قولك "تنوّع نطق الحرف الواحد"، فهمتُ كلمة نطق على أنها مقابل عربي لـ articulation ثم تبين من ردك أنك تقصد بها شَكْل أو ضَبْط ... وشتان ما بين المقصدين
وأرجو أن يستمر النقاش بيننا
ودمت في صحة وعافية

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> وشتان ما بين المقصدين


لا أجد أحسن من عبارة ( النطق ) هنا؛ باعتباره تصويتاً واضح التقاطيع والتخاليف.. 
ولم ألتفت للمقابل الأعجميّ الذي أشرت إليه.
وقد أوردت هذا في خصائص الحروف العربية، فتأمل!.. فالحروف العربية يتعرف عليها بسائط أولاً، ثم يؤلف منها مركبات محتفظة باستقلالها البسيط في الغالب؛ كما أشرت آنفاً.. وليس للكلمات العربية تنغيمٌ غيرُ تتابع أحرف الكلمة متوافقة مع ميزانها الصرفي، أو ميزان حركاتها وسكناتها. 
ووجدت- للفائدة- أن حرف المعجم إذا أفرد بذكر اسمه أيْ: ألف باء تاء ... فهذا هجاء وتهجٍّ وتهجية؛ ومن ذلك سميت حروف هجاء.. فإذا لفظ بالحرف بشكله وضبطه في تركيب كلمة أيْ: بَهْ بِهْ بُهْ ، مثلاً، فليس بهجاء.
قال في الكليات ص 960: "هجَوْت الحروف وهجّيتها وتهجيتها: أي عددتها بأساميها، وإذا عددت الحروف ملفوظة بأنفسها لم يكن ذلك تهجّياً".
وأشكرك أخي محمد.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

وحروف الهجاء هي حروف المباني.
وحرف المبنى هو ما لا يدل جزؤه على جزء معناه، كزاي ( زيد ) أو يائه أو داله. 
أما حرف المعنى فهو قسيم الاسم والفعل من أقسام الكلمة، وهو ما يدل على معنى مع غيره.
ويتكون حرف المعنى من حرف مبنى فأكثر ضمناً.
ومثال ذلك: (الباء) الجارة وهي حرف واحد، و(في) وهي اثنان، و(على) وهي ثلاثة، و(كلاّ) وهي أربعة.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

تصحيح: وحرف المبنى هو ما لا يدل على معنى، كزاي ( زيد ) أو يائه أو داله.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

حكى عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه أن أول من كتب بها [أي العربية] قوم من الأوائل , أسماؤهم : أبجد , هوّز , حطي , كلمن , سعفص , قرشت , وكانو ملوك مدين [أدب الدنيا والدين , للماوردي , 42] .

وله تفصيل من ص : 42 إلى ص : 44

بورك فيكم .

----------


## عصام عبدالله

وانظر تاج العروس للزبيدي 7 / 401 ( أبجد ) . ففيه تفصيل طويل مفيد.

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

جـزاكم الله كلَّ خير عـلى هذه المعلـومات ..

----------


## أم حكيم

> ومن علماء العربية من ينسقها على وجه آخر، وهو الترتيب الصوتي، واشتهر هذا منذ الخليل بن أحمـد، فى كتابه العين، الذي ابتدأه بحرف العين، ورتبها على مخارجها الصوتية، مبتدئاً من الصدر إلى الشفتين: العين، الحاء، الهاء، الخاء، الغين، القاف، الكاف، الجيم، الشين، الضاد، الصاد، السين، الزاي، الطاء، الدال، التاء، الظاء، الذال، الثاء، الراء، اللام، النون، الفاء، الباء، الميم، الواو، الألف، الياء.
> وأما سيبويه في الكتاب (4/431) فقال: "فأصل حروف العربية تسعة وعشرون حرفاً: الهمزة والألف والهاء والعين والحاء والغين والخاء والكاف والقاف والضاد والجيم والشين والياء واللام والراء والنون والطاء والدال والتاء والصاد والزاي والسين والظاء والذال والثاء والفاء والباء والميم والواو.


جزيم خيرا على هذا الموضوع النافع.
لكن بالنظر إلى المخارج يظهر أن سيبويه هو الذي التزم في ترتيب الحروف بمخارجها،وليس الخليل أحمد.
وأنا هنا أستغرب من زيادة (بن) في قولكم (الخليل بن أحمـد)أهي مقصودة أم سقطت سهوا؟
والله تعالى أعلا وأعلم .

----------


## أم حكيم

> وأنا هنا أستغرب من زيادة (بن) في قولكم (الخليل بن أحمـد)أهي مقصودة أم سقطت سهوا؟


أعتذر عن هذا الاستدراك فهو في غير محله.

----------


## المغربي م

أخواني الكرام  بحثي في رسالة الماجستير حول التشابه الصوتي  والتشابه الكتابي لحروف الهجاء ( حروف اللغة العربية ؛ أ ،ب ت .....  أمل مساعدتي في الحصول على مراجع  ,,,, منتظر ردتكم مع خالص الدعاء مقدما لجهدكم العظيم

----------


## المغربي م

مازلت انتظر مساعدتكم

----------

